# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Epson] Πρόβλημα με θερμοκρασία σε emp 1715

## jimn

ΚΑΛησπέρα ,εχω τον παραπάνω προβολέα ο οποίος μόλις τον ανοίγω,προβάλει την κλασική οθόνη με το λογότυπο της epson και
μετά από 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα ανάβει το λαμπάκι της θερμοκρασίας και κλείνει ο προβολέας.
Το ανεμηστηράκι του δουλεύει κανονικά και το φίλτρο του είναι καθαρό.
Τι στο καλό γίνεται και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία.

----------


## p270

ποσες ωρες εχει γραψει ; ισως ειναι θεμα λαμπας

κοιτα και εδω http://www.projectorjunkies.com/

γραφουν για καποιες βλαβες δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεσα και ο δικος σου

----------


## jimn

> ποσες ωρες εχει γραψει ; ισως ειναι θεμα λαμπας
> 
> κοιτα και εδω http://www.projectorjunkies.com/
> 
> γραφουν για καποιες βλαβες δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεσα και ο δικος σου



Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου τον έδωσαν έτσι,πάντος το θεωρώ αδύνατο να έχει φτάσει τις ώρες του γιατί ήταν σε εταιρεία που έκανε παρουσιάσεις μία φορά το 6μηνο και μπορεί να υπερβάλω κιόλας.
Για την λάμπα έχει ξεχωριστό λαμπάκι.

----------


## jimn

κανείς ρε παιδια??

----------


## tranzistor

θα ζεστένεται κάποιο εξάρτημα και κόβει

----------


## qazwsx

Φιλε μου δες για τον αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας μηπως εχει καει...

----------

